# New Pump... still no water!! AAGGHH!!



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

Our first rip out this year with my cousins boat we had problems with it pumping water also( he has a merc 150 efi). When we dropped it in the water and started it we were backing out and I noticed no water, we let it run for a couple minutes and then shut it down, waited a few second and then started again, still no water, shut it down and started it again still no water, by this time we're getting pissed off. so we try it again yahoooo, spitting some water out, but seemed a little week. So we started down the channel and went a ways and got the temp. alarm so we immediatly shut it down. waited a while and started upo again and it was peeing out of telltale a little better but we got the alarm again, shut it down again and waited awhile and started up(also trimmed the motor down more),water coming out of telltale was fairly warm and then we got alrm one time and then went out. we slowly made our way towards the lake with motor trimmed down and a little more throttle the water was pissing out a lot better and we never got another alarm and has ran good every since. I think what happened was first time out and the pump got airbound or air pocket in block. Finally vented itself. Just something to think about . Sorta same situation (motor set for long time) and same motor.
Also when I hook my 40hp johnson uo to muffsand hose I dont get any water out of telltale, but as soon as it in water it pisses like a drunk'n sailor.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> Leads me to think that maybe a chunk or 2 of the old impeller that they had to replace went up the tube and is clogging it somewhere?
> 
> FYI all..........this problem existed BEFORE the water pump change that we just did! And the old impeller was intact and not brittle, tho a Little worn from starting with no water!
> 
> ...


Maybe it is more complicated than I am thinking but couldn't you just push a wire through the tube to try and clear it? Or maybe some high pressure water?


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

4 Car Garage said:


> Maybe it is more complicated than I am thinking but couldn't you just push a wire through the tube to try and clear it? Or maybe some high pressure water?


Tried the water.

Honestly, I don't think the pump is sending any water to the top. You'd have to see what I'm talking about to understand it. I think there is something blocking the inlet that I just cannot get out of the lower unit.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

www.iboats.com try there forum for repairs helped me many times on rebuilds... lots of good info


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Keep us posted with the results!


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

Mike. Ted is a good egg he will find it and make it right . steve k8vol


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, he came highly recommended by some guys I think know what they are talking about.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

at least someone is working on your boat, mines been sitting out in the weather for 4 weeks waiting for someone to think about fixing it.
at least i have a backup... i got a real nice rock bass on my little trip out tonight. probably a state record.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

What's wrong with the Avalanche?


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I keep tuning into this thread just to see what the problem is. It's got me hooked like a soap opera.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

they used a body putty on top of the welds when they fixed the cracks a few years ago.. which has cracked and opened up the paint. Doesn't look like its the aluminum thats cracked - but tracker doesn't want to pay for it, d&r doesn't want to pay for it... and i'm pretty sure body putty shouldn't crack after 2 seasons..... so i sure as **** ain't paying for it either. So there it sits.

oh yeah, and my fancy pants free 1500 dollar trolling motor needs a new control board.


----------



## Bailipanga (May 8, 2007)

i'm afraid touch dad's or my boat this year...some bad mojo going around!!


----------



## Erik the Bold (Nov 30, 2005)

Any verdict on this yet???


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

Erik the Bold said:


> I've worked on (and raced) V-6 Merc's for more than 25 years, and I've replaced numerous customer's powerheads with melted #1 and #2 cylinders due to obstructed water passages.
> 
> You have one or more of these problems:
> 
> ...


Drive shaft is to be turned clockwise, not counter clockwise. If you dont rotate it the correct direction you can damage the pump immediately when you go to fire it up. Its not that tough of a system, drop the lower unit again, blow compressed air through the water tube, remove the waterpump housing, install a new water pump, you go that far why not replace it? If the housing has any indication of a burned rubber in it or melted plastic replace it. Somethings not right, and more than likely its a simple fix. 

One other thing to always check is to make sure where the copper tube goes into the bottom of the motor make sure its a good tight fit and no burnt rubber/plastic.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

We had the wrong housing in the lower unit. Simple as that. Works fine now.

61.2 mph best speed so far.


----------



## pp185xlt (Feb 21, 2008)

That will happen, glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------

